# Comms Check



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 11 Jan 2001 19:23:04 EST*
I‘ve been dead to any communications for a lot longer than usual.
Anyone getting messages?
        -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Thu, 11 Jan 2001 19:30:47 -0500*
I got this one
----- Original Message ----- 
From: 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, January 11, 2001 7:23 PM
Subject: Comms Check
> I‘ve been dead to any communications for a lot longer than usual.
> Anyone getting messages?
>         -Matt B.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 12 Jan 2001 04:31:14 *
Yeah, I‘m getting messages. Maybe people are just busy...
Pete
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Comms Check
>Date: Thu, 11 Jan 2001 19:23:04 EST
>
>I‘ve been dead to any communications for a lot longer than usual.
>Anyone getting messages?
>         -Matt B.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 12 Jan 2001 01:39:20 -0500*
I got this one, but your right I havent recevied the same numbers as usuall
cm
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 11 Mar 2001 22:37:45 -0500*
I have returned from my voyages...  Did I miss anything good?
Paratus
Nick
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sun, 11 Mar 2001 21:40:12 -0700*
--------------0D9CE950FC9F532A65341398
nahhh, just the usual stuff. No one lost an eye and nothing was broken...
Francois
Nick Butler wrote:
> I have returned from my voyages...  Did I miss anything good?
>
> Paratus
>
> Nick
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------0D9CE950FC9F532A65341398
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and severe environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-4288
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------0D9CE950FC9F532A65341398--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

